# Southeast Louisiana Gathering SELA Oct 28,29,30  Picture Thread



## alblancher (Oct 10, 2011)

Thought I would go ahead and get this thread started.  There is a lot of curing and cooking starting for the gathering so we decided to start a new thread for photos.

There is a list of expected attendees at this link so please check in and let us know if you would like to attend

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ousiana-gathering-october-28-29-and-30-update

There is the original thread where we will continue to discuss and plan the gathering

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106318/2011-sela-gathering-oct-28-29-and-30

We are trying to post as many prep pics prior to the gathering because of a slow connection at the farm.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a lot of bacon Paw Paw

Per Boykjo's request I am posting a couple of picks of the bacon we are curing and smoking for the gathering. 














One Hundred Twentyfour pounds of green bacon













Bellies where cut in half so they would fit on my 10lb scale.  The blue tie wrap identifies the halves so I can distribute the cure according to their weight   The picture of the bellies is after the 1st of 3 applications of cure over the cure process







Liz rubbing in the second application of cure

More pics at the end of the cure period, when I do a heavy coating of sugar and salt.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 27, 2011)

A couple of pics from SELA   Boykjo and Desertlites grinding pork for Sausage

Prepping  bacon for the smokehouse







Ready for the smokehouse







Bob (Desertlites) loading the smoker


----------



## alblancher (Oct 27, 2011)

Thursday morning at SELA   a little smoke, a litle fog   makes a Smokey Hollow

Full smoker


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking good so far. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like an awesome start


----------



## alblancher (Oct 29, 2011)

Sandy's cinnamon rolls







BamaFan having breakfast







Sausage stuffing demo by Boykjo







Sausage on the Lang 36


----------



## alblancher (Oct 29, 2011)

Sandy's cinnamon rolls







BamaFan having breakfast







Sausage stuffing demo by Boykjo







Sausage on the Lang 36


----------



## alblancher (Oct 29, 2011)

Desertlites aka Highway Hippie preparing smoked nuts







Relaxing on the front porch


----------



## alblancher (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice looking spread. Cant wait to see more


----------



## porker ace (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent time at SELA gathering .  great people. Great folks.  Can't wait til next year....

Adam


----------



## alblancher (Oct 30, 2011)

Porker Ace,

A real pleasure having you and SoMs Smoker spend some time with us.  Hope you make plans for next year.  Everyone says hi.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 30, 2011)

Pics look great!

Highway Hippie??? I love it.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey I found the pic thread!  I posted some under the original gathering thread so maybe Piney will move em for me to here when he gets home.  Here are a few more.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 30, 2011)

Desertlites ask me to post this

Joe and I looking at the hives







Looks like it works so I'll try and get more from Bob


----------



## eman (Oct 31, 2011)

Can't wait for more pics to be posted. I now have the worst case of sciatica since i originally injured my back 30 years ago.Glad that it waited till sunday to flare up. can't move w/o wanting to scream.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2011)

Great photo's!

You guys are really so well organized.

I hope our little gathering goes half as well.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 31, 2011)

Who Traveled the farthest to attend?

Todd


----------



## boykjo (Oct 31, 2011)

think it may be me or desertlights aka Highway hippie......848 miles from my house to als... I flew though into New Orleans and got a rental and drove 87 miles  to Als....

Joe


----------



## alblancher (Oct 31, 2011)

Boykjo,  Just want to thank you for everything you did for us while you where here.  You collected firewood, made sausage 4 different times, help Tim with environmental control, help with clean up, watched the smokers, the list goes on and on,  You where an important part of the success of SELA this year,   You are a friend and I hope to get a chance to drink a couple of beers with you in the future THANK YOU for all you did and all you gave.

If anyone gets a chance to sample Boykjo's kielbasa and jalapeno/cheddar sausage you have to do it. It's got perfect taste, texture and appearance.  I wish you all the success in the world with it.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 31, 2011)

My first SELA Gathering !!!  I had the best time, with some of the nicest people you could have wished for !!! Thanks to everyone !!!


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe, I have to agree with Al, that was some fantastic sausage
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!! I hope to one day get mine that good. Very well seasoned, it was great for breakfast Sunday morning. Thanks for the tips SB


----------



## boykjo (Oct 31, 2011)

I would like to thank Al an liz for hosting The SELA gathering and also I would like to thank bob (eman) and sherrie for co-hosting the event..... I had a great time and ate some great food. It was great to see all of you again I had met at jerrys and meeting some new faces like bobdog, shoneyboy and his family, so ms smoker (Mike) shooter rick and sherri, ruby and als dogs.......I will definately be looking forward to next years fall gathering.......

Joe

here are some pics i took


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like a great time..hate it I couldn't be there...

  Craig


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I am still full but look forward to doin it again next year.  I want to thank all who helped watch the smokers with me and lend a hand.  Good times and good folk!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2011)

Everything looked SOOO GOOD!...What I want to know is...How did that Motley Crew end up with all those pretty ladies!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2011)

Yea You Guys!

Who are the ladies!?!?!?!?

Without their blessing, you guys would have been stuck mowing lawn or checking things off the "Honey Do List"!

LOL!!!

TJ


----------



## alblancher (Nov 1, 2011)

The ladies I asked prefer to remain unidentified.  Their association with us is something they do not want their families to know about.


----------



## porker ace (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm starting to think that the SELA gathering should be two times a year al.   Lol..  I'm already checking out the camping gear and thinking of what could be smoked..:grilling_smilie:


----------



## squirrel (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, looks like you guys and gals had a blast! Great pictures. I love to see these gatherings. I wanna make it to one some day. The food sure did look awesome too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alblancher (Nov 1, 2011)

Most of the SELA crowd will go to the North Florida Gathering in the Spring ,  Jerry and Karen (whom you met) sponsor that event.  You guys are friends and I never mind sharing a smoker with friends.  I'm game for a one day local get together if you, shoneyboy, Bobdog, SoMsSmoker and other locals are interested  Lets keep it in mind, good idea as long as there is no conflict with North Florida.   Right now I am trying to recover from the weekend


----------



## alblancher (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh and another thing,  we spoke a lot about what the guys did but I want to make sure we thank the wives.  Sheri (Eman) was responsible for so many sides and breakfasts including potato salad (eating some reminded me), garbage grits, hashbrown casserole, and crack wraps.  She also prepped the buffalo skewers, the rabbit and just about anything else that went on the smokers.    Sandy (shooterrick) was responsible for her world famous cinnamon rolls and shooting the majority of the pictures, my dear wife (Liz) isn't much of a cook, she will admit, but she made a knock out coconut cake and worked the entire weekend trying to make sure everyone was comfortable.   Karen (pinneywoods) a bundle of energy after a couple of cups of coffee helped out in the kitchen and helped keep the mess outside under control.  Thank you ladies, we couldn't have had a successful party with out you..   Any of you guys thinking about doing one of these, your wives have to be sold on it but once they get one under their belt they are hooked for life,  Liz is already asking when the next one is scheduled.  

So Thanks to the wives, they don't get all the recognition they deserve but do the vast majority of the work,  just saying.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 1, 2011)

I wanted to say....."THANK 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  YOU" to the wives and again everything was 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great !!!


----------



## eman (Nov 1, 2011)

In Boykjo's 2nd picture that is me w/ my ugly mug and my wife Sherrie in the back ground.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 1, 2011)

More SELA Pics!


----------

